# app2sd what happens to sd when flash[ROM]/factory reset



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

When you shift an APK to the sd card, what is actually moved there? Why would you have to reinstall it after flashing a ROM or doing a factory reset...? Does the flashing process clean these APKs off the sd card? Is there some kind of maintenance I am supposed to be doing for the sd card???

Somewhat confused.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL
running Hexen


----------

